# Document authentication



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi
This might seem like a daft question but when authenticating a document does the solicitor or notary actually write on it to say that it is a marriage certificate then sign and print their name and company name?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No they usually copy it and stamp and sign the copy, due to fact that the original is a legally official document.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi
> This might seem like a daft question but when authenticating a document does the solicitor or notary actually write on it to say that it is a marriage certificate then sign and print their name and company name?


There is no requirement to have a marriage certificate notorised.

If it's a marriage certificate, or an offical copy of a marriage certfiicate it's already an official government document and FCO will apstostille it without having to have it notorised by a solicitor. UAE Embassy/ Foriegn Affairs Ministry will then also accept it as such. Better to save your money.

Education certificates, professional qualifications etc etc are the things that need notorising before you go to the FCO.

cheers
H-B-H


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> There is no requirement to have a marriage certificate notorised.
> 
> If it's a marriage certificate, or an offical copy of a marriage certfiicate it's already an official government document and FCO will apstostille it without having to have it notorised by a solicitor. UAE Embassy/ Foriegn Affairs Ministry will then also accept it as such. Better to save your money.
> 
> ...


Ok, so does that mean I send the FCO the original plus a photocopy that has been signed by a solicitor?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Ok, so does that mean I send the FCO the original plus a photocopy that has been signed by a solicitor?


Nope, no need for any sort of soliciting or lawyer involvement with a marriage certificate. Nor do you need any sort of photocopy, it has to be either the orginal certificate issued on the day you were married, the green one you signed with people taking pictures of you, if it was all a bit of a blur.  or an official copy.

Getting a marriage certificate apostilled (FCO) and legalised (UAE Embassy London & Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Dubai), will leave the cetificate plastered in embossed seals, and UAE ink and postage stamps. If for sentimental reasons you don't want that to happen, to your real marriage cert. you can get "An Offical Copy" of it here:

Registration Services - Certificate Ordering Service

This copy and this sort of copy only will be acceptable to the FCO and UAE Embassy. 

You send it all off to FCO in Milton Keynes they send it back, repeat for the UAE Embassy. 

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Allow for a month of processing (maybe less in GB, i'm not sure of your processes.)


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Allow for a month of processing (maybe less in GB, i'm not sure of your processes.)


By post in UK your probably not far off there Jon. If your prepared to do the travel then it can be done in 2 days, 1 day for FCO, 1 for UAE legalisation Office London.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> By post in UK your probably not far off there Jon. If your prepared to do the travel then it can be done in 2 days, 1 day for FCO, 1 for UAE legalisation Office London.


Thanks very much for the advice - luckily I have a copy of my certificate that I order back at the time just incase we needed them at any point which makes life a bit easier.


----------

